# Dwarf Cories



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Anyone have or know of someone breeding Dwarf Cories? I'm looking for a small school 6-10 for my 75g.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'd try The Mitchell's from GCAS and MarkTMan.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I was hoping someone may have them in the club  I do believe I am attending this month's meeting so I guess I will post on GCAS about the little dudes. Marktman does live near here so I should probably give him a try first.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

By dwarfs do you mean pigmy cories?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, Corydoras (or is it microcorydoras) habrosus, C. pygmaeus, or C.hastatus.

See the confusion when people use common names instead of the latin names


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

This seller always has lots of what you are looking for. Contact them if what you want is not listed. I've heard nothing but great things.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website
> 
> This seller always has lots of what you are looking for. Contact them if what you want is not listed. I've heard nothing but great things.


Looks like he has some nice fish but man his shipping is outrageous! $18 for USPS Priority Mail, that is a bit high, almost as much as the fish!

Thanks for looking out for me though


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Matt, if you cant find them locally and are considering having them shipped i would HIGHLY recomend Eric Bodrock out of pittsburgh, he owns and runs a fish hatchery called All Odd Ball Aquatics... and has nothing but high quality healthy fish  And being not to far you should be able to get UPS ground at a good rate.... If you want something not common and harder to find I am willing to bet he can help you out  email him with what your looking for at [email protected]


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Mr Sanders! If I can't find any locally I will give Eric an e-mail and see what he has to say


----------

